# Python no-spill clean and fill



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm leaning towards getting one of these for this discus tank as the frequent water changes with buckets are a pain in my behind. 



Is it safe to use this and just add dechlorinator directly to the tank? 

Are there any bad things about this product?

Thank you


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use this on my 250+g ray tank and saves me hours of time....
have also used on discus in the past.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Best investment you'll make. 
alternatively, you can use a water pump and garden hose.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Best investment ever. I do daily changes on both my 210 gallon and 77 gallon discus tanks and it's a breeze with the python. 

I've had the same python for 4 years and the only part that ever needs replacing is the green plastic part that connects to the faucet, for me, about once a year. Good news is that the replacement part only costs about $12 and about a minute of your time.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

definitely the best product i've purchased for my tanks! you'll laugh at yourself for using buckets for so long after your first water change


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, I use mine for the fill but a bigger hose for the drain. It drains really slow and wastes alot of water doing it. I feel the same way about the green faucet attachment, its a bit flimsy. I put dechlor straight into the tank.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Ditto to everything said about the python. Totally worth every penny.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

All I can find here in Sechelt are the Marina brand ones, and way too long of a hose (50ft). I think I like the name-brand of the Python so I will try to find one in town, if I remember correctly IPU sells them?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Keri said:


> All I can find here in Sechelt are the Marina brand ones, and way too long of a hose (50ft). I think I like the name-brand of the Python so I will try to find one in town, if I remember correctly IPU sells them?


they are virtually the same thing but made by different company.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Darn... IPU tells me "Python" went out of business?? That's too bad, it was a reliable product from what I've heard - any other brand recommendations?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I purchased the Marina brand one... still call it a python though 

I am very happy with the Marina one that i have, though i got the 25' model... they had them at PJ's in Richmond


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Pythons can still be bought at:
Python No Spill Clean And Fill- 50' : Gravel Cleaners
Says they just got stocked again.

J&L Aquatics sell the Aqueon branded one. Petsmart also has it.
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=cl-aqcw25


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with all the above post, they are great! I use a DIY one for refilling mine. all you need is a Lee's Ultimate Super Pump (Replacement Part) (available at most LFS's for less than $15) and a long enough garden hose. I Don't use it for the vacuuming/draining tho, as it waste alot of unnecessary clean water. I cut the garden hose in half and used the female end for the filling part , from the sink to the tank. The other half of the hose I connected my gravel cleaner hose and just run it outside. As far siphoning methods go, I find it's much stronger & faster outflow, than having it hooked to the sink and wasting alot of good water to get the same result except slower.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I would try the Marina one this time around if I had to replace my Python. You pay alot for the Python name. There's also lots of people who have made their own. See the Jehmco site for their water change setups.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

The company answering service still works? I left a message. Thank you for the links Jobber


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Python products isn't out of business. Probably just not stocked at certain LFS.
Python Gravel washer and Syphon

Go with the Aqueon 25' from J&L's. Cheapest in town. Free shipping with $100 purchase.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Python products isn't out of business. Probably just not stocked at certain LFS.
> Python Gravel washer and Syphon
> 
> Go with the Aqueon 25' from J&L's. Cheapest in town. Free shipping with $100 purchase.


Thanks! I just called there. That is a good price - I might go with that.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

See if King Ed still has some?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Python changed the name of the company to something else, although I can't remember what... IPU Richmond had a couple of them a week or so ago, but I don't think they're there anymore. I've had mine for almost 6 years now, and I have to say that without it, water changes would bring me to tears, and probably drive me insane. I put dechlor directly into the tank, and just top up straight from the tap; a 50% change on a 50g takes me lik 20 minutes, and a 50% on my 2 20s takes ~ 30 minutes total. So worth the 50 dollars I've spent on it, and I've only had to replace the plastic part once  The tube can get really moldy sometimes though, but that's easy enough to clean.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)




----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

LOL! that's the scene!!


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

IPU Richmond still has a couple from Lee's aquarium & pets. It's exactly the same as the python, except by a different company. Theres a 25 and a 50 feet one.


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

Not exactly the same... Big difference in quality,,, for example the Lees hosing kinks really easily... Python does not. But, the company is done so what is one to do...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Keri said:


> LOL! that's the scene!!


Wonder if this video was from the '90's or '80's 

No Spill Clean & Fill Python Productss


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I had to buy some 5/8" tubing the other day for one of my canister filters.

At $1.00 a foot it made me regret giving away the spare Python I inherited with a tank purchase.
It had 50 feet of 5/8" hose.

If you buy the 50' one you can cut of the extra and have a good siphon tube to help drain the tank faster.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

UPDATE: 
Bought the aqueon from J&l, it was pretty cheap but the coupling to the sink broke on the 3rd water change.... while the water was running, made a big mess. Randomly just blew off the tap, cracking 2/3 of the way around. 

Bought a new coupling for $9.45.... really hoping it lasts more than 2.5 wc's! lol 

Also, I can't seem to get it to "suck" very hard, it barely picks tiny bits off the bottom, no "oomph" ... gahh, they just don't make things like they used to!! lol


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

To ensure the hose SUCKS hard, make sure that blue flow valve lever on the hose is turn to the "OPEN" (up and down position) to ensure the water flow properly, while the tap water is running. Hope this video helps:


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks Jobber, I will try playing with it a bit more, it definitely doesn't have the same "suck" as the one in the video - will turning the tap on to full blast help?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Absolutely. Turn the tap on full blast to get the suction going, ones the water from the tank starts flowing into the sink, you can then turn down the water flow - just keep an eye on the sink to avoid any overflows. Also, ensure that the sink is at least at the same level in height or lower than the fish tank.

If you don't like screwing the nozzles in, you could connect a rapid garden hose connectors so you just snap the flow valve to the tap. Something similar to the below is what I use on my python. I just snap the valve to the tap and start sucking water. I don't like twisting and threading the connectors each time. Kills the plastic on the valve.
System Rapid Connector Set - Hose connectors


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I do agree WC bucket by bucket is a pain - to every part of your body. Did it for a couple years when I first started by SW.

Here is the mystery. How do I survived without using a python with 14 tanks ?  Not even once in 13 years haha !

Seriously, it is a good tool. The only thing special about "Python" is their hose - best hose around IMO. The other parts have been around since the days when water beds are in fashion. In fact the same fittings with the same green colour was what my brother had for his water bed. I kept those part around for years but never used them.

My SW system is now all plumbed to my laundry room so 45g WC in 15 minutes flat 

My 15g FW is close to my LR window. Siphon (not python) water out the window to the planter. My 3x25g is 3 feet from my bathroom (siphon or pumped right to the toilet. Even occasional bucketing is not too bad when I was too lazy to pull out the pump and hose. The largest FW is only 75g, water pumped to the bathroom with Fluval 802 and 40ft of real "Python" hose. All water replenished through a coil of 1/4" line from carbon filter. Just drag that around when doing WC. Carbon filters plumbed right into the waterlines inside my kitchen cabinet and bathroom cabinet


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

I love my python! I only use mine to fill my tanks but it saves me ao much time and back ache. I can't get the suction as strong as I would like it. 
Best purchase for my tanks other then the tanks itself...


----------



## martinshaver (Nov 25, 2011)

I find that once it has suction from the tank, gravity does all the work if yoh turn the water off. Saves water. Might be slower but patience is a virtue. Just do other maintenance while waiting


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

This is what I use to fill up after my daily waterchange. Just add prime before filling the tank your good to go.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Yup!!! do your self a huge favour and get one with MTS it's the best investment you will make.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

I got the 25 ft marina vac. and i love it. i run the water full blast and it is a little slow but i find i actually get more done with less. it does take a little more time than the traditional siphon, but also saves you time from the bucket brigade. and i pull less water to do the same job. also the marina has a study tap adapter. and has a large siphon not like the tiny one on the python. Cheers


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

With 14 tanks I wouldnt be caught without it. Takes me 2 to 3 hours once a week to do all w/c, gravel cleaning and refills. I have a 25ft python. One word of caution when doing refills......DONT LEAVE IT TO DO SOMETHING ELSE......! It doesnt take very long to fill and start to overflow the tank. 

I think this has happened to a few of us.:bigsmile:


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Shell Dweller said:


> With 14 tanks I wouldnt be caught without it. Takes me 2 to 3 hours once a week to do all w/c, gravel cleaning and refills. I have a 25ft python. One word of caution when doing refills......DONT LEAVE IT TO DO SOMETHING ELSE......! It doesnt take very long to fill and start to overflow the tank.
> 
> I think this has happened to a few of us.:bigsmile:


Totally agree! Don't walk away and get your mind invovled with something else. I just do it while watching tv luckily my tanks are beside tv's.:lol:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The gadget was designed to literal "suck" by venturi action generated by running water. The bed of water is sitting below the level of the tap. When a tank is sitting at approx. 3 feet and the toilet at about 1.5 ft, the pressure head from the higher water level will push the water out at reasonable rate. All you need to do is to start the siphon action - by sucking, bellow, or the Python.

For my 15g, from the top of tank to where the water hose comes out is at least 5-6 feet 

For my 75g, I have to pump because the stand is only 15" or so high, so there is no head difference to push the water out. In fact I pump from the sump with is sitting lower that the toiler 

And yes, I have enough wet floor. Plan is to put a solenoid controlled by float switch to cut off water at determined level. One of these days .......


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

You can get a stock tank float that will stop the filling of a tank when the water level is reached.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

J&L shows the Python on their home page, so there you go.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

mikebike said:


> You can get a stock tank float that will stop the filling of a tank when the water level is reached.


That will not be much of a challenge  I use a sump pump float switch in my SW sump. Been there for over 12 years and still going 

Planning to build one that is adjustable and is portable from tank to tank that I can hang onto the rim of the tanks  The solenoid will be in-line with the waterline.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> J&L shows the Python on their home page, so there you go.


They show a lot of things I like hehe.

Remember Laurie, I am a rebel  No, I just like to custom thing to suit the application. I generally like to build stuff from the bottom up and from basic principles. Once you understand that, there are many options to achieve the same objectives.

Understanding what the Python is doing will help determine if it is helping to drain the tank faster or not. I think it is faster to drain the water to the toilet by gravity than sucking it out with a Python at the faucet level - also waste less water.

In most cases, the Python is a good tool especially when there is no toilet or floor drain close by and the sink is too high for a siphon to work by gravity. I also have extra stuff kicking around, tools and skill to customize plumbings and electrical.

For me, I just found carbon filtering the water is less guess and task out of the process - no water conditioner to buy and measure. Most people won't like the idea of drilling through cabinets, splitting of water supply and all that. Up front investment is also a bit more - $100. In the long haul, a carbon cartridge is around $5, good for at least 6 months.

One of my carbon filters supply my RO for SW, my drinking water as well as water for WC. The restriction from the carbon filter does restrict the flow but I don't have to stand around to watch it especially with a float switch  Will post picture when I get the gadget made. Got all the parts but still not hight on the list.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

New trick.

Went to help (more like watch) Joseph set up the tank at the Dialysis unit. Didn't quite know what the set up is like to get water in a clinic.

Put a small container/bucket under the faucet. Run water into the bucket and pump water with my 802 from the container straight to the tank


----------

